# Buy New DigiCam



## mohityadavx (Mar 24, 2011)

HI!

My Dad want to buy a digital camera under the budget of RS 10000. The camera should have good battery life and would be mainly used for  capturing the images of huge Iron & Steel Fabricated godowns etc which his company make and sometimes in small family function. 

Though all VFM products are accepted but SONY would be given priority as he is a big fan of the brand. He on't buy KODAK at any cost due to previous experiences.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2011)

U can get Sony H55 which costs around 10k nowdays...Its very good at that price


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 24, 2011)

thanx sujoyp 4 replying so fast i will wait 4 other suggestion also BTW can u suggest me some place other then ebay where i can get it 4 cheap

Thanx once again


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2011)

U can also check canon IXUS 130IS

I donno its cheap or not but u can check this
Digital camera prices in India |digital camera online shopping | Latest Digital Camera |Buy Digital Camera | Cheap Digital Camera


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 24, 2011)

once again thanx sujoyp 4 replying. One more question can we use these  digicam as a webcam.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2011)

No u cant use them as webcam...only some chineese cameras like from iball and frontech can be used as webcam...but there pic quality is pathetic


----------



## choudang (Mar 25, 2011)

yes .. we can, but you need 1. third party software to make this happen and 2. yor cam should support remote shooting. i am not able to recall the name but you can find it thru google using "how to use digital camera as a web cam"


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2011)

choudang said:


> yes .. we can, but you need 1. third party software to make this happen and 2. yor cam should support remote shooting. i am not able to recall the name but you can find it thru google using "how to use digital camera as a web cam"




ever thought of 8mp webcam...its too much more then full HD streaming...

but as choudang said try to google it


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 26, 2011)

ok thinking of going towards sony h55 . One last question it has Li-ion batteries or AA batteries.


----------



## coolest111 (Mar 26, 2011)

li-ion


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 27, 2011)

Another question I am getting SONY  DSC H55 at Rs 10250 at ebay. Is there any other place at price lower than this??? Also at ebay I am not getting bundled memory so shall i get 8GB memory or 16 GB as i have  heard 16GB may cause problem with H55. Please reply ASAP.

*Ordered  H55 at ZOOMIN.COM and got the best DEAL*


----------



## Tenida (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Nice camera..


----------



## captain_volt (Apr 9, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> No u cant use them as webcam...only some chineese cameras like from iball and frontech can be used as webcam...but there pic quality is pathetic



  +1 I think phone cams can be used as  a webcam.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2011)

captain_volt said:


> +1 I think phone cams can be used as  a webcam.



yes u can use phone cams as webcam but ultimately ur phone battery will dry off...its always better to even buy a Rs.400 cheap webcam then using a 10k phone or camera for that purpose


----------

